# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  iPhone 5

## Sirius

Ka fundi muajit Maj kjo faqe pretendonte se ka siguru foto nga nje uzin ku behet fabrikimi i iPhone-ve.

http://9to5mac.com/2012/05/29/photos...-jack-present/

Cka mendoni per vertetsin e tyre?

http://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2...ckandwhite.png

http://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2...e9to5frame.png

http://9to5mac.files.wordpress.com/2...tglass9to5.png

----------


## Sirius

Ngjan shume materiali perj aluminit te perdorur ne MacBook Pro te fundit nga Apple me ato te iPhone-it ie ardheshem qe duken ne foto.

----------


## benseven11

Iphone 5 do filloje te shitet pas 12 shtatorit 2012.
Ne 12 shtator do behet ceremonia e prezantimit te Iphone 5
Iphone 5 ka ekran me te madh, eshte me i holle si dhe 
me fuqi me te larte procesimi,pra me i shpejte ne pune 
krahasuar me serite 4.

----------


## Endless

tuj mendu akoma..

----------


## benseven11

Ok,nje Update per Iphone 5.
Ne 12 shtator do te mbahet nje konference nga apple ku do prezantohet Iphone 5.
Po ate dite ne 12 shtator mund te behen porosi per Iphone5 duke telefonuar ose ne web.
Ne USA pritet  qe Iphone te dale per shitje ne dyqan ne 21 shtator.
Ne rajone te tjera te botes do fillojne shitjet ne 5 tetor 2012.

----------


## strange

Ky IPhoni qe na sjell Sirius duket sikur te jete prodhim i HTC dhe jo i Apple.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sirius

> Ky IPhoni qe na sjell Sirius duket sikur te jete prodhim i HTC dhe jo i Apple.


Disa arsye pse kame postu ato foto dhe jo ndonje tjeter.

Une iPhone 4 mbi 60 ekrana kam ndrru dhe iPhone 4S diku rreth 30 (pasi e kuptuan njerzit qe me nje diferen tvogel ne qmim muneden me ba ndrrim standart ne app store), e thash kete me te dhane nje ide se e njohe mire dizajnin e brendeshem te iPhone-ve dhe nga ato cka kam pare ky edhe dizajni me nje propabilitet me te afert per dizajnin e mundeshem nga konceptet qe jan postu ne internet.

Ne dizajnin e iPhone 5 me zvoglimin e portit per mbushje te bateris ju eshte liru hapsira per vendosjen portit Jack te ndegjuseve dhe nga pervoja e keqe me iPhone 4 dhe 4S me demtimin e pjeseve tjera gjat ndrrimit te ekraneve Apple i eshte kthy prap konceptit te dizajnit te iPhone 3G, 3GS duke vendos ekranin si pjes te fundit ne shasi.




Njerzit endrrojn lloj lloj koncepte por ata harrojn veshtiresit per realizimin e tyre, nga pervoja qe kemi me iPhone nuk duhet pritur ndonje mrekulli per shum arsyje.

Shiko kete dizajnin me poshte, ky edhe nje koncept shume me i mire se ai qe munde te ofroj Apple per momentin. Mos prisni nje iPhone me te holle se iPhone 4, kete ju a theme me bindje per sa kohe nuk munde te implementohet perdorimi i nano teknologjis ne shasi.

http://web-tech.fr/wp-content/upload...7/iphone-5.jpg

Ja dhe disa foto te tjera te iPhone 5.

http://images.freshnessmag.com/wp-co...actory-001.jpg

http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2012/0...42-493x328.jpg

http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/201...82_610x406.jpg

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kur e realizoi samsungu ne S3 pse mos e realizoje apple?

----------


## PINK

Pervec sa u tha me  lart- degjova ne radio qe gjate kesaj kohe, 2 javet e fundit te sept, AT&T and Verizon I kane denied te gjithe ato qe Kane kerkuar pushim!  No vacation sa te pajisemi me iPhone 5! Keshtu ka lezet. Kostumeret para pastaj punetoret! Lol

----------


## bayern

> Kur e realizoi samsungu ne S3 pse mos e realizoje apple?


Sepse kur Samsung/Google ofruan Google Assistant Apple kerceu me pras ne te ndenjura duke akuzuar per kopjim produkti.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Fotografite jane marur nga *ketu.*

----------


## benseven11

Ne 6 mujorin  e pare te ketij viti,nga totali i telefonave te shitur ne Kine,
19 % e telefonave ishin Samsung,11% Lenovo(marke kineze),10.4% ZTE(marke kineze) dhe Apple Iphone eshte shitur vetem 10.1% te totalit te gjithe telefonave te shitur ne Kine.Kjo tregon per fuqi marketimi dhe reklame nga Samsung dhe tregues me cilesore ne produkt.

----------


## letaa

Woow  mos e ka nda mendjen me ma bo dhurat ndonjeri iphone 5

flm shuum por seshte nevojaa...

sa do kushtooj sakt ky pasi kam par cmime te ndryshme ..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ti o leta je anetari me Lays qe ka forumi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Dy faqje qe pretendojne se do japin live stream te Media Event te Apple qe fillon ne oren 19.00 (me oren e Shqiperise)

http://live.iphonealbania.net/

http://www.redsn0w.us/2012/09/apple-...ive-video.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*APPLE NUK LEJON KAMERA BRENDA KONFERENCES KESHTUQE NUK KA NE ASNJE ADRESE LIVE STREAM.*

Vendi me i mire per ti marur live lajmet dhe te rejat eshte ky:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/a...ne-5-liveblog/

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ja dhe iPhone 5

----------


## BlooD_VenoM



----------


## Sirius

> *APPLE NUK LEJON KAMERA BRENDA KONFERENCES KESHTUQE NUK KA NE ASNJE ADRESE LIVE STREAM.*
> 
> Vendi me i mire per ti marur live lajmet dhe te rejat eshte ky:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/a...ne-5-liveblog/


Ndoshta nuk ka kamera Live se te kjo foto duket nje tipi me kamer, sidoqoft flm qe me shpenzove kohen mos me kerku stream.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Panorama:

----------

